# How to use nfc tags?



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Anyone started using nfc tags to trigger actions?

How do you configure the tag/ action? I can't see anything in the settings tab.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

fsx100 said:


> Anyone started using nfc tags to trigger actions?
> 
> How do you configure the tag/ action? I can't see anything in the settings tab.
> 
> ...


I have not used them myself here is the gist of it.

1) enable NFC in Settings/More Settings and check NFC.
2) You will need an application the write the NFC tags. Here is an app I found on the play store (link below). The app should walk you through setting up the tag.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nxp.nfc.tagwriter&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5ueHAubmZjLnRhZ3dyaXRlciJd

This should at least get you started until someone with more experiance with them can tell you more!!


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks.

Will check it out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

fsx100 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Will check it out.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


If they are Samsung brand tags then Samsung may have a different app and instructions on their website.


----------



## alicechong7789 (Jun 7, 2012)

I've been using NFC tags for 6+ months now.
The tags from BUYNFCTAGS.COM are good, they cost about $1 each. There are stickers, key chains, cards, tokens, and more.
The Samsung Tectiles tags are pretty much like generic tags just with a logo. They cost a lot more though, i think its like $3 each.

The NFC Apps I use are NFC Task Launcher, NXP Tag Writer, GoToTags, and Samsung Tectiles. All are really easy to use.


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

"The Samsung Tectiles tags are pretty much like generic tags just with a logo. They cost a lot more though, i think its like $3 each."

Thats what I figured...

So have ordered 5 tags from Ebay. Like you said, about $1 each, shipped.

Grabbed NFC Task Launcher, NXP Tag Writer, and Samsung Tectiles.

Will be experimenting with the functionality of each, to see how they do.

Quick question, since you have all 4 apps: IF you have all 4 loaded, and you "tag" a NFC tag, which one (or all) triggers the action?


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

none of them actually trigger it. the app writes code to the tag that when read by just the phone itself will trigger the actions. now for example you program the tag to open a specific app you need to have that app installed or the tag will simply do nothing. been toying with them for a month or so. my favorite action i made is the one i have for work: first tap silences all ringer/notification/alarm and checks me in on foursquare, the second tap returns all ringer/notification/alarm back to full volume. its pretty nifty. btw i use nfc task launcer


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks.

Are the tags re-usable?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alicechong7789 (Jun 7, 2012)

NFC Tags are re-usable as long as you don't lock them up.
If you lock them up, they can't be changed anymore.


----------

